# Too old to start?



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

So I never planned on doing IPO with Finn when I initially got him. But the more I research and see the sport the more in love with it I feel I become. Honestly think Finn would excel at it. I think he'd love to do bite work. Haha but I wouldn't really be able to start until this summer and he would already be about a year old... is that too old to start learning IPO?? I know most people that are serious about it get their puppies started when they're young and idk if I waited too long or not lol


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Not too old at all! Lots of people start with an older dog, and I can't say that one year is 'older'. Keeta was 2 years old when we started - we both enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

Wow! Ok great, I thought I had missed out.. that makes me more excited now. We have two IPO clubs in San Antonio.. I'll have to check them out. I really think Finn and I would enjoy it.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Milliegsd said:


> Wow! Ok great, I thought I had missed out.. that makes me more excited now. We have two IPO clubs in San Antonio.. I'll have to check them out. I really think Finn and I would enjoy it.


You definitely have not missed the boat to go do it for fun. Most highly competitive dogs start foundation training very early, but that doesn't mean an older dog can't go out there and learn things and have fun! Good luck to you!


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

And that's definitely ok with me just having fun! lol I'm a highly competitive person, so that's why I figured if I didn't start him young it wasn't gonna work out. But I'm all for going out and learning something new and having fun with it!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Milliegsd said:


> So I never planned on doing IPO with Finn when I initially got him. But the more I research and see the sport the more in love with it I feel I become. Honestly think Finn would excel at it. I think he'd love to do bite work. Haha but I wouldn't really be able to start until this summer and he would already be about a year old... is that too old to start learning IPO?? I know most people that are serious about it get their puppies started when they're young and idk if I waited too long or not lol


It goes like this: everyone starts out with the dog they have and goes as far as they can. They become totally addicted to the sport and get a puppy specifically to work in IPO. By then, they have experience and learn how to do the puppy imprinting and correct puppy raising. So that puppy shows signs of becoming a competition dog someday and you might want to breed him, so you have to think about getting another dog . . . and pretty soon your life has been taken over by IPO! But in a good way.

While you're waiting to start with your club, play tug with him. Only one rule--the dog ALWAYS wins! If you've been doing obedience, switch to doing motivational training--treats or a toy, whichever floats his boat.

There are some excellent videos on YouTube on IPO obedience. Look for the ones by Ivan Balabanov.


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

Hahahaha yes! Honestly I've already been daydreaming about the future and getting a puppy geared toward the sport! (Wayway down the line!!) but of course I'll go as far as I can with Finn. And learn as much as I can! One of his grand sires has an IPO1 title so it got me interesting in the sport in general and then I was like I have to try this out! Hahah yes we play a lot of tug! He loves it, it's his favorite game. We do at least an 30-40 of motivational training/ playtime every other day of the week. He has a strong bite very engaged with tug. I let him win! And he's not possessive of his tug either he'll always bring back to me to continue the game. We use a ball on string tug for now which he loves but I'm gona mix up the toy soon to try something new. I'll look him up, thank you!


----------

